# Sweat-leaf Anthony



## candykittten (Dec 12, 2011)

This is Anthony! He is... 
- 2 1/2 years old
- neutered 
- SPCA rescue
- New Zealand mix 

and quite the little character!

Enjoy:biggrin:


----------



## Manda! (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, he is so handsome!! I love the color <3 Looks like little lazy in those pictures


----------



## candykittten (Dec 12, 2011)

Manda! wrote:


> Wow, he is so handsome!! I love the color <3 Looks like little lazy in those pictures



It's mostly because it's the only time I can get pictures of him


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## candykittten (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2011)

He is a very handsome bun, looks like a happy spoiled bunny.


----------



## candykittten (Jan 24, 2012)

Anthony got a new cage! He loves it


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 24, 2012)

So glad to hear Anthony is enjoying his new home. 

Anthony is a very handsome bunny. Love the spots. 

Thanks so much for sharing. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 25, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 25, 2012)

He looks like a stuffed animal with that fur! He's so precious!!


----------



## candykittten (Feb 10, 2012)

an Anthony photoshoot  He loves his new cage


----------



## candykittten (Feb 10, 2012)

also I feel like he is starting to grow a dewlap:biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> also I feel like he is starting to grow a dewlap:biggrin:


I feel Dobby is doing that too. It's more fur than anything else. I thought I was overfeeding him, but when I felt him, he felt fine. It's just that his hair has grown a bit longer and thicker around his neck, making it look like he has no neck. lol.

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I tell everyone my rabbits are "big furred" too.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Yeah, I tell everyone my rabbits are "big furred" too.



Big furred? Like my child is just big boned. LOL! 

Nah I don't gild the lily when it comes to weight. 

K


----------



## candykittten (Feb 22, 2012)

Ugghhh I've left Anthony in Sudbury for a few days with my boyfriend and I'm really missing them both  I'm home on spring break but figured it would be better for him to stay at home in his hutch rather then getting all moved around. I miss you sweat leaf <3


----------



## candykittten (Feb 22, 2012)

Ugghhh I've left Anthony in Sudbury for a few days with my boyfriend and I'm really missing them both  I'm home on spring break but figured it would be better for him to stay at home in his hutch rather then getting all moved around. I miss you sweat leaf <3


----------



## candykittten (Mar 6, 2012)

I've found Anthony is getting a little more comfortable with me  He still doesn't like to be touched but he will come up to me now.

I bought him Craisins for the first time yesterday and he loves them!

Here are some pictures from his munch out this morning






Grumpy bun 





Lettuce face!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

Good to hear. He's such a sweetie. 

Takes time. And IMHO, time well spent. 

Hoping soon you will be able to pick this sweetie up and love on him. Right now, take what you got. It's a good start and one heck of a foundation on trust between both of you.

K


----------



## candykittten (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## candykittten (Mar 25, 2012)

Anthony tried Yu Choy for the first time today! They were in the reduced section of my supermarket and had little flowers coming up out of them. Anthony of course loved that


----------



## candykittten (Mar 31, 2012)

Anthony tried blue craisins yesterday which he also loved! So I had a taste test with him today.. and the verdict is; Cranberry flavour better then blueberry flavour ;P 

He's been getting exercise lately by doing laps up and down my long, straight, CARPETED, apartment complex hallway. I only take him out late at night when most people will be asleep and I can hear if someone is coming up the stairs or elevator. I try to stay close to him anyway. He binkies and runs so fast :biggrin: He loves it so much he has started rushing the door


Crasin?






Does anyone know how many craisins I can give him in a day without overdoing it?

Anthony playing with a papertowel roll with folded-in ends and CRAISINS inside

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgSGbiRWzxA&list=UU_zAwE3nR3Fm4ne-Zm_7UBg&index=1&feature=plc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JtdpcbsZO8&list=UU_zAwE3nR3Fm4ne-Zm_7UBg&index=2&feature=plc[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't use craisins. But we do put hay in their tubes. And your Anthony looks like my Dobby when he plays with his tube. Batter up! 

He looked like he was really having a ball. 

K


----------



## candykittten (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow I was just looking at some of the pictures I took when I first got him and boy has he lost a lot of weight! He looks much healthier now


----------



## candykittten (Apr 4, 2012)

Anthony got a new mat to sit on





Running with my ferret Percy in the hallway


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 4, 2012)

Omg I would love to walk outside in the evening and see Anthony and Percy bounding down the hall together. That is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## candykittten (Apr 5, 2012)

He's so goofy.. he just binkyed into his cage door and smashed his head and slammed the door shut  I think he's ok though.

I forgot to mention that I bought him a Cottontail Condo and it arrived yesterday :yahoo: I think it looks really cute and Anthony seems interested but wary. He's gone in the bottom level but hasn't even thought about venturing up the other levels yet


----------



## candykittten (Apr 11, 2012)

Anthony, the rest of my family and I had a great Easter! I am a student studying a few hours from home so I didn't get to see any family, but I spent time with my pets, my boyfriend and my two good friends. I even had an Anthony photoshoot on Easters day. He was really relaxed and happy.

Hoppy Easter





..not wanting to wear the bunny ears





My favourite picture of him


----------



## Michelle Savage (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the spots on him, extra sweet looking.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought Anthony a Cottontail cottage and he is slowly getting used to it. Surprisingly he hasn't really chewed it at all















































Enjoy:biggrin:


----------



## candykittten (Jun 26, 2012)

Some recent pictures of Anthony! I had lost the charger for my camera but finally got a new one yesterday..




















We are very happy together <3 I am also tentatively looking for a bunny wife for Anthony! My boyfriend finally is coming around


----------



## candykittten (Jun 28, 2012)

Anthony really loves when my boyfriend sticks a turnip on his wire toy. He goes wild!






and him being cute


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hes so cute!


----------



## candykittten (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's Anthony today


----------



## candykittten (Jul 3, 2012)

Anthony.. beating the heat


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy. Thanks so much for sharing the recent pics. Hoping you both stay cool in the heat. He seems like he's really dealing with it and the frozen water bottle is helping. 

K


----------



## candykittten (Jul 8, 2012)

We have both been dealing with the heat well. I worry about him on the really hot days when I have to be at work but the fan and water bottle I have seem to keep him cool enough.

Luckily, my workplace has air-conditioning! So I get some relief.

And Anthony is now over 3 years old; according to the age given to me by the shelter. Happy Birthday sweat leaf!

Can anyone recommend a way to age bunnies?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> We have both been dealing with the heat well. I worry about him on the really hot days when I have to be at work but the fan and water bottle I have seem to keep him cool enough.
> 
> Luckily, my workplace has air-conditioning! So I get some relief.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Anthony from the Z-Tribe. 

It's really hard to tell the age of a bunny. You really have to have a lot of experience to do it. Even Vets have a hard time. I found this Q&A from someone asking the same question you do. 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/age-rabbit.htm

K


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 9, 2012)

Loved reading about Anthony. His different ear positions are fabulous 
Sorry can't offer any age info. But I did enjoy looking at your pics.. He looks like a happy and spoiled bun


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

Loved the pictures...Anthony is just adorable and sweet looking...


----------



## candykittten (Aug 1, 2012)

Anthony enjoying his custom tailored harness






Anthony enjoying his wheat grass















We just got back from our annual visit to my family cottage on the Ottawa River. It was Anthony's first visit and he had a great time! I had his playpen on the beach(in the shade) and he would digg in the sand. He also loved having carpet to run around on. Constant binky's. My extended family really enjoyed having him around and I think he gave them a better appreciation of rabbits

View at sunset


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh I bet he had a fantastic time digging in the sand on vacation! I wish I could get a sand/dig box for my buns, but they make a big enough mess as it is! 

Anthony is an adorable bun and I love his wonky ears!


----------



## candykittten (Sep 16, 2012)

There has been a New Addition to the family. Fonzy is a 8 month old Silver Marten mix. She's been here for about a month and is really starting to feel at home. And the attitude.. wow. Her spay is scheduled for the 25th of Sept:biggrin:

Anthony is shedding like a madman.. but his new coat is supersoft. I think he enjoys having Fonzy around. They have only met through the cage bars but I have caught him trying to groom her a few times. He's such a sweet man


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 16, 2012)

omg anthony is adorable soooo cute with those ears and his spots!! how cuuuuttteeeee!!!!!!! also congrats on your new family member!


----------



## candykittten (Sep 21, 2012)

Fonzy sadly passed away on the 16th :'(


----------

